# BMW E39 525d & 530d, Opinions?



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Rather fond of the M Sport versions of these, so looking into them at the moment. Tbh its one of the only shape BMs I like thats affordable lol

Any opinions on these from past owners? Anyone had a stock or remapped one?

Seems like a rather nice waft wagon


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

No experience of the diesel version(s), but the e39 is a cracking car if you're lucky enough to find a good one. Full service history is important on these, particularly to see if the cooling system has been replaced at around the 100k mile mark - it's the major weak point of the model.

I love mine.....:thumb: Good luck with the hunt. :wave:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Get one from a garage & trade that knackered Focus in


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

I looked long and hard for a fully loaded (Leather, Nav, Xenons, etc) E39 530d with low mileage. But never could find one that ticked all the boxes.

If you can find a good one snap it up.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah good 530d's (e39) are very hard to find. Ideally you want a sport, 03 onwards, xenons, heated elec leather, sat nav (just looks better - system is bit rubbish), 18" m parras. 

If you find a good one with less than 90k on the clock I'll buy it off you for £500 more than you paid for it!

Oh and they are better than the e60 that replaced them.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

My dad has a 530D touring, 2000 x reg, its a great car loads of power and reasonably frugal on the fuel front.

repairs are the biggest problem turbo replacement / injectors etc, he has spent a small fortune on it but probably less that the depreciation on a newer motor.

Got to say even with 130k on clock it drives a lot tighter and nicer than my vectra with 70k on clock 

Happy to answer any queries


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Get one from a garage & trade that knackered Focus in


dont tempt me!!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

And check for signs of swirl flap problems.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

I had been told about the swirl flaps, seems you can get a deflapping kit faily easily


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

I had aN E39 525D SE on an O3 plate, silver, direct from a BMW main agent. with 79K on the clock, one onwer from new, I had the car for 3 years, 1st year it was troule free, but the next to years I was ploughing money into it. Leaking Steering Rack (£600), some heat sheiled had detiriorated from the exhauust and I needed a new exhaust manifold, IRO (£300) and just as things could nto get any worse the Injectors went 2 at first I replaced those (£280) and then the oters were showing symptoms, of the remainde rof the injectors failing. I ended up getting rid, such a shame as the 1st year if ownership was vlissfull, I detailined and servieded it religiously from an INDY. If you can find a good one don't hesiitate. I'd like to add that it also used to drain the battery and I needed a replacement sensor, (under or next to the steering) £160.... 

Injectors, steering rack and swirl flaps seem to be the main cause of concern. If you need advise on how to tell, PM me.


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

PS Mine was a STEP tronoc auto. very nice to drive (when it worked). massive boot, loads of nice little touches, like the electrix driver seat (Must have been added as an extra, as it's not standard SE spec). I did find that the AUTO wasn't very economical round town, I used to average around 25mpg - 28mpg (with Cruise) and on the motorways I coudl get anything form 38 - 43mpg, even though BMW quote you get more. Mine had parking sensors which BTW needed fixing and I think that would be around £200. 

Not giving it a good write up am I ?. My brother has an identical 528I petrol SPORT, blue, cream leather and that is one very good car, 165k on the clock and as solid as a rock. Shame my diesel was so problematic.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

I dont mind at all, rather have real owner experiences to read. Its one of the cars on my list so will have a look around and see what I can find 

Do love the look of the older BMs


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

THE e39 Is a looker, and if you can get a SPORT, they are in MY opinion better than BANGLE's e60. it's an handosome beast the e39 !.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

harrylall said:


> THE e39 Is a looker, and if you can get a SPORT, they are in MY opinion better than BANGLE's e60. it's an handosome beast the e39 !.


Agree! I now have an E60 M Sport touring and it looks fantastic!:thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

It would be the M Sport ones with the 18" alloys im after 

Its my friends fault, he has an E39 M5 the git.


----------

